# Newbie questions.



## firespot (Jan 3, 2020)

Hello All, a few questions from the new guy. To start out, I'm using Muriatic Acid and Peroxide, 50/50 mix. The Gold comes off nice but, what about the greenish, sometimes blackish liquid left over? I am assuming that there is dissolved gold in this liquid. How is it recovered? After the first acid bath, the parts are cleaned and the acid mix recovered. Can it be used again for another batch? Do I have to start new every time? Is there someplace, besides Youtube, that I can glean this information from? Thanks so much and please be gentle.


----------



## butcher (Jan 4, 2020)

You most likely are dissolving gold, and not using the process correctly, try searching using keywords like copper chloride etching process, cupric chloride CuCl2, AP acid peroxide, HCl and air bubbler, use the other words you learn from that study to search for more information to further your understanding of the process...

View attachment Cupric Chloride Etch.docx
.


----------



## Buckly (Jan 4, 2020)

Try the Stannous test to determine if any Au got dissolved.
I have experienced this and you need to be careful NOT to add any more peroxide once the there are foils floating around as that could get some Au into solution....


----------



## glorycloud (Jan 4, 2020)

Quick question, what was your starting material? Gold fingers?
What kind of quantity? There is a lot of good posts here about
the AP or acid peroxide process.


----------



## firespot (Jan 4, 2020)

Starting with computer parts, 1/2pt Muraitic acid and 1/2 pt peroxide in glass jar. put lid on and let sit 24-48 hours, shaking every so often. Gold comes off cleanly, but is the solution able to be used again, or is it better to start with new. If I find there is gold dissolved in the soultion, what is the best way to recover it?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 4, 2020)

firespot, download the file butcher provided in his link. Read it until you understand it. It will answer the questions you have right now, and the ones you'll have as you proceed.

Dave


----------



## galenrog (Jan 4, 2020)

I have that file printed out. Large print. Triple spaced for the copious amount of notes made. 

Read. Reread. Read again until you think you understand, then read again. Each step, make notes and write down your questions.

What kind of computer parts did you start with. Not everything should be processed the same way.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## rickbb (Jan 6, 2020)

galenrog said:


> What kind of computer parts did you start with. Not everything should be processed the same way.



Ditto, explain "parts".


----------



## firespot (Jan 7, 2020)

Memory chips with fingers cut off, processors, pins.


----------

